# Change display font in VC++ 6 IDE?



## teknurd (Dec 9, 2004)

Is it possible to change the font the Visual C++ IDE editor uses? If so, how.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Tools > options and then scroll all the way over on the right to the Format tab
(you are probably best off staying with a fixed pitch font like courier though)


----------



## teknurd (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks IMM. I had looked in Tools > Options before. I apparently did not scroll down far enough.
I changed the font from that ugly  Fixedsys font to Courier New 10 which is much easier on my eyes.


----------

